# Happy St Patrick's Day



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hope everyone has a great St Patrick's day.....and please remember to be carefull out there


----------



## smoked (Mar 17, 2007)

I second that...and right now I've got my homemade corned beef roasts, the last two that is.....sitting in crock pots with cabbage and some onion and pickling spices ready to slow cook away....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (sorry debi, I know your sitting in that blizzard without a brisket to boot.....)


----------



## meowey (Mar 17, 2007)

I had the "traditional"  corned beef and cabbage dinner last evening.  Today I'm going to try the smoked beef enchiladas recipe that Dutch posted the other day.  Tomorrow is rib day.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope u all have a great day !!! we got hit with a ice storm yesterday must have stoped during the night !! i got to go spend my day out-side cleaning up this mess !!! my house then the old lady across the st. & my parents .... i`ll take some pics for ya`s .... later
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




  HAPPY ST. PATTYS DAY !!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

That's funny Meowey.....had ribs last night, having the "traditional" corned beef and cabbage today and making Dutch's enchildas recipe tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Good luck cleaning all that mess up Charlie!!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 17, 2007)

happy st patricks day everyone...

no traditional beer or food here... the missus has to work this afternoon and this evening

maybe i will have a shamrock shake(ewwwwwwww)..lol
she works at McD's...lol


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy St. Patty's Day me laddies and lasses. May the good earth be soft under you when you rest upon it...

Erin Go Bragh


----------



## uncle frog (Mar 17, 2007)

Everyone in our frog pond is hunkering down for the evening, holed up with our corned beef and cabage (I may be able to find some green food coloring and a few fresh beers, too).


----------



## gypc (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, we're havin my wife's awesome corned beef and cabbage tonight. She wouldn't let me smoke today but that's ok cause her corned beef recipe is like eating candy!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy St. Patty's Day....
Doing the traditional corned beef and cabbage.....The local grocery store had fresh corned beef....points and flats....tell them what and how much ya wanted...they fished them out of the barrel, and cut em up for ya...Hope all have a good day......


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 17, 2007)

I can’t move, may the saints preserve me! (_and if they won’t… I bet the pickling spices in the brisket will!_) cause no one in my family eats corned beef & cabbage but I, nuff said!


----------

